# Yucky Puppy coat



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Sookie is just over 4 months now and in the middle of teething. But, Her coat is kind of crappy right now. She went from puff ball to kind of stringy looking a couple days after her bath. There is about an inch or more of thin puppy hair that you can almost see a line when better thicker and curly hair is coming. 

So, it is SUPER dry here, as in I've been getting lots of nose bleeds. For this I run a humidifier all the time, really good conditioner with leave in every week and a bit and spray conditioner with brushing in between. Oil in her food. 1 meal of raw a day. I think I'm doing everything right but all of a sudden I've got a ratty looking puppy. Someone please tell me this is a phase and the next 2 months will mean lots of coat so I can trim off some of the crappy stuff. I was so hoping to show her at 6 months in Feb. Any suggestions? or just tell me to relax and wait for it. :wave:
Thanks!
Tory


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I wouldnt know about what to do if you are showing her . I wouldnt think you should trim her if you are.. you probably need all the coat she will have  i would aske your breeder about this. Hoolie had just the coat you are describing a short time back and I DID clip him down ( he is not going to be shown) but waited until he was a bit older. Love the new coat coming in. He is still going through a major coat change at 9 mos.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Ack that sucks. Could be just the humidifier. The coat just goes BLAH the moment it gets damp. Bellas was getting so flat i just chopped her down majorly- but obviously not a option if she's being shown!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I talked to my breeder she says keep it clean and condition. Check! Trust me there is sooooo not too much humidity. The air here just sucks up the moisture and never feels good. Summer is fine but winter it is all we can do to just be comfortable. Most of the big breeders here run humidifiers in their kennel areas and grooming areas. I will be able to trim some off her sides and chest for the show clip but not too much on legs and none on neck or her head. I'm Gonna try a deep condition this weekend and see if it lasts a bit longer and maybe start putting on a bit of oil to maybe keep some moisture in. Just thought of that. Not wrapping yet so didn't think of oil. Maybe that's the answer. 
Thanks for answering guys!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I think it's partly phase and partly to MUCH conditioner. The coat is flopping from being to soft and possibly weighed down. 

You might want to use a clarifying shampoo to strip build up off, the try a texturizing shampoo. No rinse out conditioner. 

What kind of leave in are you using?

Conditioners are heavy and can build up really quick, so I'd bet that is part of the problem. I know your in an arid climate, but you really should limit all the stuff your putting ON the coat. The grooming sprays can build up as well and some don't was off very easily.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

The coat isn't floppy or limp at all. It is not weighing down but separating into a shaggy kind of look versus totally poofy but still stands up. it is the 2 kinds of hair (baby hair and puppy) don't act the same. I use coat handler and have for 10 years on my OES show dogs. I have not used more or thicker yet. Just coat handler. And about once in the week I spray a bit of crown royale while I brush. I was thinking of trying a conditioner that I rinse out before I put the leave in on. I've not had a poodle pup before only sheepdogs. Phoenix was 1 1/2 years old when I got him. Is this a phase?


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

My toy is 4 months and was going through this so I just took her coat down as I couldnt stand the ugly puppy coat. 
Obviously this isnt a option since your gonna show but I feel your pain


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

her hair IS changing which is normal. It's growing in curly because the skin is maturing, as are the follicles (which are curving), which makes the hair begin to curl as it grows in.

You said in your original post "really good conditioner with leave in every week and a bit and spray conditioner with brushing in between." which lead me to believe that you were over conditioning. There very well COULD be some build up which is making the coat "crappy" "stringy" etc. It's just a thought and a suggestion for something to try. I didn't mean to indicate you were doing anything wrong for your first S'poo puppy.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

No Cameo I didn't take it as that. I wanted to just explain better what I do. -Good conditioner with - would lead any one to think I used 2 things sorry  I do agree that build up is always a concern. That was another reason i have not used oil on her yet. She gets a little itchy sometimes and I think it's dryness because a bath with conditioner seems to fix it. Do you think a rinse out followed by coat handler would help at all? Or should I just keep things going on her coat light? Keep the same or change things? You are very knowledgeable and I like to hear your thoughts. Thanks for helping me!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> her hair IS changing which is normal. It's growing in curly because the skin is maturing, as are the follicles (which are curving), which makes the hair begin to curl as it grows in.


CAMEO - do you know if this is how hair curls in people also ??? :act-up:


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh, good, I'm glad you weren't offended 

If I might make a suggestion:

Prior to bathing, take a tablespoon of baking soda and add it to 16oz of warm water. Shake or stir until thoroughly mixed. Pour it over the coat and work it thru, then wash as normal. This will help to eliminate and soften build up prior to using your normal shampoo. This is a good way to still be able to use your conditioners and such, yet rid the coat of residue. 

You've really got me curious what IS going on.

Wishy, yes, curly hairs come out of curved follicles. The more curved the follicle, the curlier the hair will be. Human or other species, it's the same  Another thing that determines curl is the SHAPE of the follicle itself. (ie: perfectly round = straight, flattened oval = wavy to curly, very flat oval = spiral coils)


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I'll give the baking soda thing a try. That would be good once I'm wrapping and in oil. Before shows I would use soda water with shampoo on the coat and it would get down deep and clean and brighten. Also made shampoo bubbles like hair mousse. Betcha it's similar but now I don't have to store the soda water. Bath day is Sunday. Maybe her new hair has grown enough for it to get nice and straight when I blow her out. I think I will try a very light wash out before the leave in. I'll try tweaking my regiment each week until I'm happy or she has good coat again. I like the baking soda because sometimes clarifying shampoos can be too much for pups.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> Wishy, yes, curly hairs come out of curved follicles. The more curved the follicle, the curlier the hair will be. Human or other species, it's the same Another thing that determines curl is the SHAPE of the follicle itself. (ie: perfectly round = straight, flattened oval = wavy to curly, very flat oval = spiral coils)


*Cameo* - thanks so much for this info : ))), my goodness, it explains so much to me now and please do not laugh LOL, but I asked since both of my daughters were born with absolutely strait hair and than their hair started to curl when they turned 15 !!! And I mean *curl *!!!!! I never met anybody with that "phenomenon" happening LOL, and was always wondering HOW that can happen :confused3: :noidea:. I know that level of curliness is determined by genetics but HOW strait "gene" can "become" "curly" after 15 years was beyond me :bulgy-eyes:

Now, I suppose that their "follicles" matured in puberty regulated by estrogen and became narrower and caused "coat change" in my kids :embarrassed: LMAO - OK ... I suppose I am TRULY a "poodle mom" anyway
:lol:

I certanly never expected to find the answer for this "mystery" on a Poodle Forum LMAO THANKS AGAIN : )))))


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

who would have thunk it


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

So she looks like a show puppy again finally. I did the baking soda thing like you suggested Cameo and also did a deep condition (pure paws) And it has helped!:clap2: Her nicer hair is now over 2" so is long enough to straighten and hold the groom better now. The blow out went way better because before the better stuff would be kinky because it seemed there wasn't enough length to over power the curl by drying. I kept rewetting and no dice. I was getting pretty concerned. I want to get cracking in the ring as soon as I can because owner handled and groomed may take longer :dontknow:She is so pretty and full now with no stringyness yet even after playing in the snow for 3 days.:dancing: Thanks for the tip Cameo.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

good to hear 

She's so pretty!!!


----------



## Ace (Dec 15, 2010)

What a sight! She is a STUNNER! Hope you don't mind my asking but I am only new to the world of poodles.....is she a cream or a white? Either way, she is such a BEAUTY!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, She is a cream for sure but will lighten with age.


----------

